# Aloha, after 3 years I am Back with Nimai



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha, All. been awhile since I posted. Nimai is 4 now and seems to have grown out of being a nervous, unpredictable, "punk" to a velcro friend. It is unnerving that he knows what my next move is before I do it. Sometimes I catch myself ASSUMING he knows what I am talking about, when I have to realize .... he is a dog not a human !!

But now I need some advice on how to put some training into him to show me a little more protection. Right now a burglar could come in at night and step over him and Nimai would barely lift his head. (unless the burglar was disguised as a cat) 
When I am swimming in the pool, I can use the command "Nasty" and all **** will break loose with Nimai, snarling, growling, acting very fierce. Then I use a "Quiet" command and he is back to mellow.

""How do I teach him to know this command applies also when I am NOT swimming?""

thanks,
Francis


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I wouldn't worry about it.

Sounds like you did a great job having a wonderful dog. That cues from you and knows he lives in a great home that no murderers have ever entered! On the same note, if you WERE freaked out and acting afraid, chances are he'd cue from that too.

PLUS, don't underestimate that more people that break into homes do a bit of homework and would SEE you have a big GSD. They don't know he would greet them with a wagging tail


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha Maggie: I totally agree with the 95% of people see the GSD and they stay away. 
(every, every jogger that comes by goes to the other side of the road when they approach me). 

One kinda scary guy came boldly up to me and "your dog does not bite, does 
he?" I said "Not unless I tell him to" I was saved from that one.

I don't think he would defend me if I really was in danger though. Although he acts aloof and does NOT approach a stranger
with wagging tail......only after a few moments if the stranger becons he will come to be petted.

Yes, he is a great buddy and lucky he is not the "bite first and ask questions later type." like the example below.

A business friend has a GSD that he is so proud of that he is really viscious. The dog is so protective that he cannot let him out of the truck and when I went near his truck, even with the owner there, the dog goes NUTS. Nimai just sniffed the truck a bit and sat and watched the dog do his viscious thing and the owner had to wrestle the dog to control him. I sure would not want a 4 legged lawsuit like that. And the owner was SOOOOO proud. amazing. 

But I will try and morf the "nasty" command to apply out of the pool area. Or maybe it is better to not use the "nasty command" and start fresh with "speak" approach training that I see.

( I really should change my icon on the left of this post as that is the "Puppy Nimai" and the current Adult Nimai is totally diferent.)

thanks
Francis


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Aloha everyone. 
I guess Nimai is smarter than I thought he was. On Thursday I spent 5 minutes with him "teaching the Nasty" command to bark. (I did that by when he naturally barked and named that "Nasty" and then commanded "Quiet"). Friday I spent another 5 minutes and he remembered the command "nasty" and does it now on command. (still needs little refining, though). But I think I need to find a better command to incorporate the bark and some snarl as the current command "nasty" is not 100% intimidating. But at least I know how to do it.

Also a customer (Police officer K-9 Trainer) came in with his dog and K-9 patrol car and I got to relate to his Malinois. It was a re-enforcing pleasure. His dog was smaller than Nimai and was very friendly to me an Nimai. You can see the attached relationship between his dog and him. (BTW the officer said his favorite dog is the GSD, by far.)
So much different than my other friend that I mentioned in my previous post where his GSD went totally nuts when approached and owner (who is 6'6" and 300#)had a handful restraining him. 

Francis


----------

